# [RISOLTO] USB over NETWORK da linux -> windows

## lsegalla

Mi chiedevo se esiste qualche software del tipo USB over network come ad esempio questo per PC: http://www.usb-over-network.com/

In pratica si tratta di un software che condivide le risorse usb mettendole a disposizione dei pc in rete.

Attenzione: non mi interessa condividere una cartella ma un dispositivo come uno scanner o un palmare o un qualsiasi dispositivo USB.

do ngu nam dep quan ao thoi trang quan ao so sinh cho be vay cong so nu ban buon quan ao bo do nu quan lot nam tui ngu cao cap cho be thoi trang cong so gia re vay lien cong so nu chup anh thoi trang dep

Sapete qualcosa voi ?Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

se il device che ti interessa condividere è char basta esportarlo via sbmfs se invece è un block device vedi sys-block/nbd

non è una cosa molto usata poichè per condividere uno scanner da remoto fai prima ad invocare xsane sul pc che è fisicamente collegato ad esso.

Se ti spieghi meglio su quello che vuoi fare... posso essere più chiaro.

----------

## codadilupo

Ho appena dato una sguardo ai tutorial... e mi pare 'na roba complicata!

per una chiavetta usb tutto quel casino  :Wink: 

Come dice djinnZ, descrivi meglio il tuo obiettivo, che' si puo' cosigliarti meglio  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lsegalla

Scendo nel dettaglio:

- utilizzo un pc linux in una rete windows dove tutti lavorano in citrix metaframe, tarantella o comunque ambienti terminal server e lì le applicazioni sono condivise e pubblicate per tutti gli utenti della rete

- la maggior parte delle operazioni le riesco ad eseguire in una maniera o nell'altra con accrocchi vari però visto che già esiste un software del genere per macchine windows speravo esistesse anche per linux

- mi potrebbe essere utile per attaccare alla mia macchina gentoo via usb il mio palmare ed effettuare la sincronizzazione di tutti i dati di esso via activesync con l'outlook che risiede su server

- posso attaccare un hard disk usb e condividerlo il rete (ma per questo esistono mille altri modi quindi è l'ultimo dei miei problemi)

- potrei condividere uno scanner per fare le scansioni tutto sotto ambiente windows in ambiente terminal server (o meglio possono usarlo i miei colleghi, io lavoro per il 99% in locale su gentoo)

Quindi si tratta di attaccare periferiche usb alla mia macchina gentoo la quale le deve condividere in modo che da terminal server sto c***o di windows veda queste periferiche usb e se le mappi in modo da poterle usare con tutti i suoi software del caso che si appoggiano su esse. E' più chiaro ora?

quan lot nu bon bon do lot nu dep khan ta so sinh cho be thoi trang cong so vay lien cong so quan ao nu dep do lot nam dung cu tap an vay lien cong so ban buon quan ao album anh dep

(ps - ho visto che esistono degli hardware, si chiamano usb server keyspan o roba del genere, spererei che a livello software esistesse qualcosa anche su linux senza comprare un hardware)Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

non mi pare che esista niente di simile, so che avevano adattato il server nbd per windows ma non il client.

Non voglio fare il solito pesantone anti-M$ (non è un thread da censurare, meglio specificarlo) ma almeno potevi aggiungere un bel da linux verso windozz! Te lo dicevamo subito che era utopia!  :Twisted Evil: 

scherzi a parte potresti sempre pensare di usare cgywin X per accedere alle applicazioni unix da remoto, la vedo come unica via praticabile.

----------

## lsegalla

ho corretto...

eh, mi sa che non mi resta altra via che una comoda macchinetta hardware, cmq ci penserò su... non sia mai che nel frattempo vien fuori qualcosa del genre      :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

prova a chiedere lumi su ndb.sf.net, qualcosa stavano facendo.

----------

## lsegalla

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> prova a chiedere lumi su ndb.sf.net, qualcosa stavano facendo.

 

Ti chiedo una gentilezza, perchè non ho mai capito bene come funziona sto sourceforge... dove vado a chiedere?

C'è un forum, devo usare delle ricerche? Come mi interfaccio con chi?

----------

## morellik

Hai provato a dare un'occhiata qui http://incentivespro.com/usb-server.html?

----------

## lsegalla

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Hai provato a dare un'occhiata qui http://incentivespro.com/usb-server.html?

 

Sembrerebbe sia quel che dicevo io... mo' leggo bene e poi lo provo...

----------

## djinnZ

a pagamento...

```
perchè ogni volta che si ha a che fare con M$, c'è da pagare anche l'aria che si respira?!
```

ogni progetto su sf ha almeno una ML per chiedere lumi, alcuni anche il forum, è indicato sulla pagina del progetto.

----------

## morellik

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Hai provato a dare un'occhiata qui http://incentivespro.com/usb-server.html? 
> 
> Sembrerebbe sia quel che dicevo io... mo' leggo bene e poi lo provo...

 

Ho provato la versione Lite per virus, vede la periferica condivisa da linux ma non la può usare perché occorre la versione USB Redirector 

che naturalmente è a pago   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lsegalla

sob...

Per il resto su SoundForge... quando chiedo qualcosa molto gentilmente qualcuno di voi mi dice se qualche progetto è disponibile su SoundForge o qualcosa del genere... adesso io non vorrei sempre rompere le scatole al mondo ma come fate ste ricerche su soundforge

----------

## codadilupo

beh, cominciamo con il digitare sourceforge nel browser  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> sob...
> 
> Per il resto su SoundForge... quando chiedo qualcosa molto gentilmente qualcuno di voi mi dice se qualche progetto è disponibile su SoundForge o qualcosa del genere... adesso io non vorrei sempre rompere le scatole al mondo ma come fate ste ricerche su soundforge

 

Considerando che la pagina linkata da djinnZ tiporta il testo:

 *Quote:*   

> NutrientDB X provides Mac OS X users with detailed nutrient information for 6000+ foods based on the USDA National Nutrient Database for Standard Reference.

 

é comprensibile la tua confusione. Il link voluto dovrebbe essere: http://nbd.sourceforge.net/

Ora, sul progetto in questione non so nulla, su sourceforge (e non soundforge!!!!): é un sito che offre una serie di strumenti a chi sviluppa programmi opensource. Per ogni progetto é disponibile uno spazio web, un forum, un programma per la gestione dei bug e per la gestione del sorgente. 

Noto che nel progetto nbd é attiva solo la mailing list (e il repository svn) come si vede dalla pagina del progetto, quindi probabilmente quello che suggeriva djinnZ é: iscriviti alla mailing list e chiedi a loro.

Ok?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked: 

a proposito di questa situazione kafkiana mi viene a mente una gag di un fumetto su un cane "intelligente" cui veniva ordinato di fare la cuccia e quindi si armava di legname ed attrezzi ed iniziava a smartellare. Richiamato per il casino rispondeva "una formulazione più precisa non guasterebbe".

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Luca89

Segnalo anche questo, l'ho letto su ossblog di recente ma non l'ho provato.

----------

## federico

Non so se e' lo stesso dei link sopra ma mi e' scappato l'occhio:

http://www.ossblog.it/post/3308/usb-server-condividere-porte-usb-in-rete

----------

## djinnZ

Sempre lo stesso, il server per linux è gratuito, tutto il resto è a pagamento, e non mi pare che costi poco.

----------

## GiRa

Forse è una novità recente ma qui io vedo server per linux e client "lite" per windows entrambi freeware!

----------

## morellik

E' esattamente come prima. Da Linux puoi usare il server per condividere una periferica USB. 

Peccato che la Lite da Virus non ne permetta l'accesso, perché come segnalato dai produttori:

USB Redirector Lite Client connects USB devices that are shared with the help of USB Rediector ONLY!

----------

## lsegalla

Ho trovato una periferica della KEYSPAN, vedo che pero' ora il link non è accessibile

www.tripplite.com/EN/lp/keyspan

l'ho usata per un po', poi forse mi si è sputtanata

ho trovato questo vecchio thread con una ricerca e volevo chiuderlo    :Smile: 

----------

